

Patented prime numbers - thefox
https://cpunks.org//pipermail/cypherpunks/2014-May/004445.html

======
ramriot
Although the primes are included in the patent, are they the subject of the
patent? Follow the logic here:- If NO: Then they themselves are not patented
but the "Partial modular reduction method" is. If YES: Then these specific
primes were an intrinsic part of the patent then I can use the "Partial
modular reduction method" with different primes and crypto-primitives and not
risk prosecution for patent infringement.

